# Kinzo lathe



## Ghengis (11 Jun 2014)

Hi all, just been given a kinzo lathe, it has no accessories, any one ever seen any about or know what thread the spindle is


----------



## graduate_owner (11 Jun 2014)

I think Kinzo is one of those dubious makes that come in from the far East. It might stimulate an interest in wood turning but I suspect you will soon outgrow it. Then you can pass it on to someone else after you upgrade. You may have a cheap lathe there, but it would be worth getting decent turning tools, else you will never get to enjoy turning. And make sure they are sharpened properly (I learned that the hard way).

K


----------



## n0legs (11 Jun 2014)

Spindle could be 3/4 x 16tpi or 18 x 2.5 mm.


----------



## buzzby (12 Jun 2014)

That looks like the cheap lathe i had and i would put money on the head stock being 18 x 2.5 mm. Which basically mean there are no accessories for it other than a super nova chuck with the correct insert. This would be a good investment as you can change the insert if you buy a different lathe.

Get a decent set of tools as well. Cheap tools make for sad turning. Cannot remember the name but there is a set of 8 on ebay for about £50 (red wooden handles) that i have that work very well.

Good luck


----------

